# Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας 2009



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2009)

Το Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας 2009 απονεμήθηκε στη Γερμανίδα (από τη Ρουμανία) συγγραφέα Χέρτα Μίλερ [Herta Müller]. Περισσότερα και εδώ.

(Ομολογώ ότι ούτε την ήξερα καν..)


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 8, 2009)

(Κι εγώ ομολογώ ότι κάνω πάρτι κάθε φορά που δεν το παίρνει ο Ροθ! :-D)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2009)

Να όμως που δεν ήταν άγνωστη στους Έλληνες εκδότες:

Μετέωροι ταξιδιώτες
Χέρτα Μύλλερ
μετάφραση: Κατερίνα Χατζή
Ηρόδοτος, 1993


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2009)

Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου _Reisende auf einem Bein_ (Μετέωροι ταξιδιώτες) και της συγγραφέως στα αγγλικά εδώ.

Μύλλερ και όχι Μίλερ που έγραψα (αχ, Μήτσο)... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2009)

Και εδώ η παρουσίαση της νομπελίστριας πλέον από το γαλλογερμανικό κανάλι ARTE (στα γαλλικά). Εδώ, το ίδιο ρεπορτάζ στα γερμανικά.


----------

